# Calcium



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 20, 2011)

How many times a week should I be giving my tegu regular calcium (without D3), I'm just checking incase there is a limit, or is it just daily?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 20, 2011)

_Depending on your diet,.. when ever you feed food with out or very little calcium you should add supplements. I say depending on your diet because mine is primarily whole prey so I don't use supplements._


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay then I think I will be using calcium almost everyday then since the main foods in my tegus diet will be ground foods, (turkey chicken beef etc) fish, fruits, eggs, and vegetables then maybe every once an a while a whole prey item.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

i heard you give baby tegus a pinkie a week to help bost his calcium and his growth tlike steriods growth just cus the extra calories lol


----------



## james.w (Jul 20, 2011)

iLovePanda265 said:


> Okay then I think I will be using calcium almost everyday then since the main foods in my tegus diet will be ground foods, (turkey chicken beef etc) fish, fruits, eggs, and vegetables then maybe every once an a while a whole prey item.



Why will you only do whole prey once in a while?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 20, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> i heard you give baby tegus a pinkie a week to help bost his calcium and his growth tlike steriods growth just cus the extra calories lol



_Even pinkies are dusted with calcium since their bones haven't developed yet. They're pretty much organs and cartilage_


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

but dont they got alot of calcium from there moms milk in them? idk probly wrong thank god i asked before i get my tegu


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 20, 2011)

_What ever calcium from milk they get goes into what ever development process they're in at that time. Since the body needs calcium for more things than just bone development._


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 20, 2011)

The reason he would only get whole prey once an a while is because,

1. My mom hates to see lizards eat mice (even dead)

2. The only place I can get mice is petsmart and they are overpriced


I will probably still try to get as much whole prey for him as possible, but the chances are low that he will get a ton.


----------



## james.w (Jul 20, 2011)

What about crickets/roaches? Where are you from? Check craigslist for local rodent breeders, they are generally much cheaper than Petsmart.


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is this calcium any good, its the first one we have been able to find without D3, but I wanted to know what you guys think of it. Its called ReptoLife Plus by Tetrafauna, has anyone else used this?


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never heard of that one, I use Rep-Cal. Its made of oyster shells AKA calcium carbonate also is phosphorus free (I believe phosphorus binds with calcium and is excreted in waste, not a bio expert correct if wrong)


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 21, 2011)

It's ok if you don't feed your tegu a lot of whole food because I sure don't. I can probably count the amount of times I have fed my tegu whole rodents. My tegu eats mostly raw meats and fruits and she does just fine. I also feed superworms when I can. I dust whenever I can(or can remember lol). Finding whole rodents is hard for me and when I do find them they are usually overpriced. Give a varied diet and your tegu will be fine. I also use and would recommend rep-cal if you can get it.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 21, 2011)

With my beardie I put some calcium with D3 on everything he eats and I have never had an issue with too much


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

your beardie can get really sick possible the worst case death. they can overdose on calcium WITH D3. they cant over dose on regular calcium WITHOUT D3.. i only use once every week on my beardie calcium i do it everyday on everything drowned in it lol


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 21, 2011)

I know of hypercalcemia, I use a supplement from repashy superfoods, it has minimal D3, only 1000 ui/kg where as most have 40000 ui/kg I like the stuff I use cause it also has 12% protein 8% fiber and 400,000 ui/kg of vitamin A


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

never heard of it im read up on that.. you got a pic of your beardie? i was reading your sig i love leatherbacks lol alotD


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

my bearded is having nose plug issues, i read just let them run their course, but i hate a stuffy nose. I tried posting a pic from my cell camera but i think it was to big. i'll update my sig.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 21, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> never heard of it im read up on that.. you got a pic of your beardie? i was reading your sig i love leatherbacks lol alotD



Here's my fatty 


adam1120 said:


> never heard of it im read up on that.. you got a pic of your beardie? i was reading your sig i love leatherbacks lol alotD



And another lol


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

hes badass he looks like mine but totally different lol is he shedding right now?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 21, 2011)

He's getting ready too, and his tail and his body never have shed at the same time its always been weeks apart its been catching up though, his tail is getting cooler this pinkish color is starting to work its way up


adam1120 said:


> hes badass he looks like mine but totally different lol is he shedding right now?



Baby pic  they grow so fast lol he also rolls around in his white sand all day too which doesn't help tomorrow is bath day


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> He's getting ready too, and his tail and his body never have shed at the same time its always been weeks apart its been catching up though, his tail is getting cooler this pinkish color is starting to work its way up
> 
> 
> adam1120 said:
> ...



NICE!!!


----------

